# End of season highlight video......



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Through my INSIDE sources, I heard there is gonna' be a very cool 5 minute video as they go off air tonight on KGW. Seriously guys, you have to watch all the way through the end of the broadcast tonight. I have seen the video they are going to show and it recaps the whole season. From winning the lottery to the best plays of the year. It takes a lot to impress me, and this thing gave me goosebumps! Make sure your surround sound is on, 'cause it's got some kick-*** music on it. Spread the word boys!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

so it's safe to assume vanilla ice will be playing?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Through my INSIDE sources, I heard there is gonna' be a very cool 5 minute video as they go off air tonight on KGW. Seriously guys, you have to watch all the way through the end of the broadcast tonight. I have seen the video they are going to show and it recaps the whole season. From winning the lottery to the best plays of the year. It takes a lot to impress me, and this thing gave me goosebumps! Make sure your surround sound is on, 'cause it's got some kick-*** music on it. Spread the word boys!


Better not be pulling our leg.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

<----- waiting for it to go on the web :biggrin:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

NateBishop3 said:


> <----- waiting for it to go on the web :biggrin:


^The game's on KGW.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No joke my man! KGW! You guys will like it!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hopefully you didnt produce it! :wink:

:cheers:

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Hopefully you didnt produce it! :wink:
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I heard he did produce it...he leaked me a copy too. Here it is!!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uVyfxHQawWQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uVyfxHQawWQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Somebody NEEEEDS to post this on youtube for those of us out of the area.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Hopefully you didnt produce it! :wink:
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Where is the faith my beer drinking brutha'?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I might not make it through the game considering the **** ball that we're playing.

****sketball. That's what we're playing, and we don't give a ****ing damn about it cause we're ****ing *******s that can't shoot ****.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

B-Roy said:


> I might not make it through the game considering the **** ball that we're playing.
> 
> ****sketball. That's what we're playing, and we don't give a ****ing damn about it cause we're ****ing *******s that can't shoot ****.


I can just imagine your blood pressure ... take a nitro pill and chill dude; this *is* a truly meaningless game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> I might not make it through the game considering the **** ball that we're playing.
> 
> ****sketball. That's what we're playing, and we don't give a ****ing damn about it cause we're ****ing *******s that can't shoot ****.


You know, I always thought I was a little high strung as a fan, but man ... calm down! It's the last game of the year. All their emotion was spent last night -- in front of the home crowd, no less. Did you REALLY expect this team to bring its A+++ effort tonight?

Now, granted, I would have loved a little more effort, but I'm not upset with it, and I understand. That's just the way it goes with such a young team.

By the way, I'm excited for that highlight video. Sounds fun. There are definitely plenty of highlights to reflect on this year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Finally, they produce a video/ad that didn't suck.

It should have been longer, but thats how they need to sell the team. Bravo.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well that was a great highlight video. I'm glad I watched it.

I'm just so sad that it's over. I'm not ready for it to be over.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

GREAT video. the puff daddy/jimmy page song could have been replaced. 

i want it on youtube N O W


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Btw, did anyone else notice the symbolism of the song choice/lyrics?

"*The past is gone
It went by like dust to dawn*
Isnt that the way
Everybodys got their dues in life to pay"


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> Btw, did anyone else notice the symbolism of the song choice/lyrics?
> 
> "*The past is gone
> It went by like dust to dawn*
> ...


Yes, yes I did. They showed KP during that lyric. Great video.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

That video was FANTASTIC. I'll be watching that video a number of times this off season. Same as the draft party vid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VenomXL said:


> That video was FANTASTIC. I'll be watching that video a number of times this off season. Same as the draft party vid.


I hope the team puts a super high quality version of that video on the website.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

wastro said:


> You know, I always thought I was a little high strung as a fan, but man ... calm down! It's the last game of the year. All their emotion was spent last night -- in front of the home crowd, no less. Did you REALLY expect this team to bring its A+++ effort tonight?
> 
> Now, granted, I would have loved a little more effort, but I'm not upset with it, and I understand. That's just the way it goes with such a young team.
> 
> By the way, I'm excited for that highlight video. Sounds fun. There are definitely plenty of highlights to reflect on this year.


Just spur of the moment thinking. Anyways, I was just mad that no one was bringing any effort. I would not have minded losing, had we given a bit more effort throughout the game, but everyone was just going through the motions. (Except Outlaw and Jack) Granted, I was (and still is) pissed about losing to the Sun's 3rd stringers who havn't been playing this whole season. I wouldn't have minded getting blown out by their starters.

I'm still very much exited for the team, and I'm looking foward to the offseason and next year.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

That was an awesome video. The Blazers media team really has done an awesome job this season. I am sooooo pumped for next year. Someone here needs to tell the media squad they are doing great


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Youtube it already!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> Youtube it already!


My guess is that Comcast will retain the rights and sell it as a part of next season's swindle.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I had to watch the Phoenix version of the broadcast, not being in Portland, so I didn't have any chance to see it. Please, please post it.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sure that Iverigma will upload it by tomorrow.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3GPYgdeRAA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3GPYgdeRAA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Is this it?


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

HOWIE said:


> Is this it?


No but we need to get it on youtube... It was awesome.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Sources close to the D.S.M.L. Family have told me they need to edit the music before they can post on the web due to copyright issues. Kind of a bummer because I thought the Aerosmith really made the video but that is the way it goes.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Howie that vid was amazing!

The one you had up earlier. With ODen, and the celebrations, then the injury and stuff.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

man.. someone needs to make a 20 minute long video of all our highlights for the season. i'd gladly shell out $5 for that. this coming from someone who doens't pay for any type of media.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I made a small video based on those NBA commercials, 'Where Amazing Happens'. I've got a much better highlight mix of the year but I can't figure out how to get the quality decent enough. If anyone knows how, PM me or something. 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X1AdTM_8cYU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X1AdTM_8cYU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

VenomXL said:


> That video was FANTASTIC. I'll be watching that video a number of times this off season. Same as the draft party vid.


As I was watching it, I said, Masbee, get that Tivo controller and hit Record. I plan on weekly viewings to get me through the playoffs.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hard to imagine being more satisfied with a .500 lottery team.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Video was awesome!!!1


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm seeing what I can do about posting the ORIGINAL version on here for you guys. Be patient grasshopper!


----------



## JordanL (Apr 16, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> Howie that vid was amazing!
> 
> The one you had up earlier. With ODen, and the celebrations, then the injury and stuff.


Thank you.  That video is mine.

I'm working on an updated version.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

where is Hispanic's video?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> where is Hispanic's video?


Patience my man. Gotta' get the O.K. Legal stuff. You should be used to that being a big-time hollywood guy! Saw ya' last night in PHX!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Patience my man. Gotta' get the O.K. Legal stuff. You should be used to that being a big-time hollywood guy! Saw ya' last night in PHX!


Cool. Why didn't you come say hello?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Busy workin' my man!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

just upload it already who cares about the copywrights! u send it to me, then I"LL UPLOAD IT if you are so concerned


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Masbee said:


> As I was watching it, I said, Masbee, get that Tivo controller and hit Record. I plan on weekly viewings to get me through the playoffs.


I did the same thing. Of all the Blazers stuff I recorded this year, I'm keeping two recordings to get me through the offseason. The end of season video, and the last Blazers/Lakers game in the Garden. That should be sufficient. 

Of course I'll frequently load up the Blazers lottery party on You Tube the closer we get to *THE YEAR OF ODEN*


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

If anyone *wink wink* wants to show me the end of year video, I have a *wink wink* computer with a video capture card... uhh.. but that has nothing to do with anything, right? PM me.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

it would be great if someone could post it. i used to live in PDX so i cant see it anywhere else. PLEASE someone post it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hispanic- I still want to see the video!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Still waiting...... Hispanic (or whomever), don't drop the ball on this!


----------

